# اكتشاف أغرب حيوان على كوكب الأرض



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

لندن : اكتشف باحثون أغرب حيوان على كوكب الأرض والذي يطلق عليه "صاحب الأنف النجمية المفطوسة" وهو اسمه وفى الوقت ذاته وصف دقيق لشكله، ولكن اللقب الأكثر إثارة هو ما أطلقته عليه صحيفة التليجراف البريطانية تحت عنوان "أغرب الحيوانات على كوكب الأرض"، حيث يعيش هذا الحيوان فى المناطق الرطبة والأراضى المنخفضة ويتواجد بكثرة فى أمريكا الشمالية.

ويمتلك هذا الكائن 22 مجساً للتعرف على المواد الغذائية، حيث يعتمد بالأساس على اللمس، وتعد الحشرات المائية والديدان والرخويات أفضل الوجبات الغذائية له، لذا لا يملك الإنسان سوى أن يقول سبحان الله عندما يرى كل يوم ما أبدع الخالق.  

المصدر

عرب نت 5​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومة جميلة و جديدة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> _*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *معلومة جميلة و جديدة جدا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماجد​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Tota Christ (7 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا فعلا سبحااااااااااااااااااااان الله​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

tota christ قال:


> فعلا فعلا سبحااااااااااااااااااااان الله​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا توتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
> 
> 
> _*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Ferrari (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً يا مان على المعلومة

الرب يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

ferrari قال:


> شكراً يا مان على المعلومة​
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا فرارى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (8 أغسطس 2009)

عنجد غرررررررريب
سبحاان الله
شكرا عالمعلومة


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


ميرررسى على مروورك يا هابى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أغسطس 2009)

_غريب فعلا _
_شكراا كتيير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## zezza (8 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله 
كل يوم نشوف حيوانات شكلها غريب 
شكرا يا كوكو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tena_tntn (8 أغسطس 2009)

معلومة جميلة
شكرا


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> عنجد غرررررررريب
> سبحاان الله
> شكرا عالمعلومة


 
ميرررسى على مروورك ياارووجه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _غريب فعلا _
> 
> _شكراا كتيير كوكو_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا تونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> سبحان الله
> كل يوم نشوف حيوانات شكلها غريب
> شكرا يا كوكو
> ربنا يباركك


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا زيزا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> معلومة جميلة
> شكرا


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا تينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


>


 
ميرررسى على مروورك ياجوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (9 أغسطس 2009)

واااااااااو شكله غريب فعلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا رنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

هو ما بيشوفش ولا اية ..والصراحة شكلة غريب


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2009)

بالفعل انه لا يرى لانه يعتمد على اللمس 
ميررررسى على مرورك مستر هيما 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

